# How to I get back on track?



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Well first of all Welcome to the forum Horse Lover Andy 

You should not be so hard on your self. You don't look all that heavy to me 
I am sorry for the abuse you have had in the past 
I have also struggled with my weight all my life 
Now I eat smaller quantities and I ride my indoor bike 
I started at 198 and now I am 184, 
I am just getting back into riding again after a few years 
of not riding


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is a picture of me with my friends Pinto pony/horse


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Randy  and your very beautiful and dont look overweight. And the people that say you cant ride of your weight are jerks! And for the lady at the tack shop giving you dirty looks well shes a bloody wanker! And you dont need to fit into tiny skinny jeans either, i dont have a small waist compared to the bean stalk of kids at the school! HAH And im a guy so im limited as to breeches and stuff when it comes to riding but i dont want to see my self in white beeches. And if you could you can check online for riding stuff thats were i get my breeches and stuff. I think a gal in plaid is pretty flattering  ha ha. Good luck and cute horse you got there too


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

The Western tack shop where I go have some women there who 
are larger and are very helpful 
there is another tack shop where I went to look at boots and 
the women never even knew I was there until I said something and they 
said they did not have anything in my size 
I an only a 16 and my shoe/boot size is a 8 1/2


----------



## horseloverandy (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their helpful comments... maybe I do need a second opinion?
its so confusing now... thanks again, I now realize that i am not entirely alone...  thanks!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

No you are never alone


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

you are deffinately not to big!! when i start feeling self consious(sp) when riding or talking to a group of people i have learned to just tell myself i am just as good as everyone else and it has actually worked for me:O you just have to stay positive and ALWAYS look for the positive side, it eventually becomes natural
you are just as pretty as the "skinny" people... and hey, you have more curves
"Confidence comes not from always being right, but not fearing to be wrong"~ Peter T. Mcintyre
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

The thing is, with this weight thing, it can be really difficult to look past other people's opinions. At the end of the day, if riding makes you happy and you are an appropriate match with your horse (certainly looks so from the pic you posted!), it doesn't matter what other people think. It is easier said than done to stop thinking about what other people think, though.


----------

